# Does Inheritance from UK father require declaring in Italy.



## Stuntmilano (1 mo ago)

Evening all. 

My father died last year and I've carried out his probate in the UK.

He has never lived in Italy. 

I can't work out if I need to complete the Dichiarizione Di Successione before transferring the inheritance to my Italian bank.

I'm very confused and can't find any clear info online.

Thanks


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

I don't know. If I were you, I would pose this question at a CAF. If the answer is yes, the CAF can also help you prepare the Dichiarazione. My favorite CAF is CAF ACLI Hai bisogno di aiuto per un’eredità? CAF ACLI ti assiste


----------

